# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  عجائب الدنيا السبع الطبيعية الجديدة ( 2011 ) :: صور وشروحات مختصرة

## هدوء عاصف

*لم يحالف الحظ موقع البحر الميت  للفوز بمسابقة "عجائب الدنيا الطبيعية السبع"، بعدما تم الاعلان عن  النتائج في ساعة متأخرة من مساء امس، وكان قد تجاوز مراحل المسابقة ليصل  الى المرحلة الاخيرة منها حيث تنافس مع (14) موقعا عالميا.


وكانت نتائج مسابقة عجائب الدنيا السبعة التي تم اختيارها حديثا لعام 2011 هي

**1- غابات اامازون || امريكا الجنوبية
2- خليج هالونج || فيتنام
3- شلالات ايغواسو || الارجنتين والبرازيل
4- جزيرة جيجو || كوريا الجنوبية
5- كومودو || اندونيسيا
6- نهر بورتو برنسيسا الجوفي || الفلبين
7- جبل الطاولة || افريقيا الجنوبية , كيب تاون
*

*

وسأرفق شروح عن كل واحدة منهم منفصلة مرفقة بالصور .. 


:: غابات الأمازون ::
تقع غابات الأمازون في البرازيل في قارة أمريكا الجنوبية ، تعتبر غابات  الامازون الرئة التي تتنفس الأرض من خلالها فهي الغابة البكر في القارة  الأمريكية والاكثر كثافة شجرية في الارض ، وهي من أكبر الغابات بالعالم  وحتى لن تتوقعوا هذا الخبر ، أن جميع علماء العالم لم يستطيعوا اكتشاف غير  جزءً صغير من الأمازون والغابات المطرية من الداخل .
وتحتوي هذه الغابات على حيوانات نادرة وفي غاية الشراسة والافتراس
وكشفت دراسة قام بها مجموعة من العلماء، أن منطقة غابات الأمازون المطيرة، هي الأكثر نقاءً من حيث الهواء المستنشق في العالم.





*
*


*
*

*
*
*
*
*
*

*
*


________________________

:: خليج هالونج ::

*

*

قد تبدو لوحة أسطورية من أساطير ألف ليلة وليلة، لكن تصوروا أن هذه اللوحة  البديعة هي صورة حقيقية لأحد الأماكن الساحرة على كوكبنا الذي لا نعرفه؟!
فهذه الجزر الصخرية المدهشة ليست سوى جزء من آلاف الجزر الصغيرة التي تقع في “خليج هالونج” في فيتنام
ويمتد على مساحة 1,553 كيلومتر مربع ليضم 1,960 جزيرة صغيرة!
والمثير أن هذه الجزر ليست موزعة على خليج هالونج بانتظام، بل يتركز  775  منها في وسط الخليج (على مساحة 334 كيلومتر مربع فقط)، ما أعطاه هذه  المشاهد الساحرة التي سنشاهدها.

*
*

أما عن سبب وجود هذه الصخور بهذا الشكل المدهش فلها تفسيران، لنبدأ بأكثرهما سوءاً:
*
*

يحكي السكان المحليون عن أنه ومنذ آلاف السنين حين أتى الصينيون لاحتلال  فيتنام، قام الإمبراطور الفيتنامي جاد بإرسال تنين ليساعد الفيتناميين على  مواجهة الصينيين، فقام هذا التنين بنفث آلاف اللآلئ (نفذ رصيده من النيران  على ما يبدو!) والتي تحولت إلى صخور لتمنع الصينيين من التقدم!

*
*

أما التفسير الثاني فهو التفسير العلمي الذي يقول أن هذه الجزر ناتجة عن  ظاهرة علمية تسمى ظاهرة الكارست، حيث تحولت مناطق الحجر الجيري إلى هذا  الشكل نتيجة تعرضها لتأثيرات جيولوجية مختلفة على مدار 500 مليون سنة! (أظن  نظرية التنين أسهل ) 

*
*

المثير هو أن هناك العديد من هذه الجزر المجوفة من داخلها! لذا تحتوي على شبكة كهوف تجعل منها أماكن سياحية رائعة!


*
*
*

*
*
*
_______________________


:: شلالات ايغواسو ::


إيغواسو من أكبر شلالات العالم.
تمتدّ على طول 2700 م بشكل نصف دائري. 
ومن أصل 275 شلالاً تشكّل مجتمعة شلالات إيغواسو، يُعتبر منحدر "عنق الشيطان" 
"Devil's Throat" الأطول إذ يبلغ علوّه 80 م. تقع شلالات إيغواسو بين ولاية بارانا البرازيلية 
ومقاطعة ميسيونيس الأرجنتينية وتُحيط بها حديقتان وطنيّتان (BR/ARG) تغطّيهما غابات مطيرة 
شبه استوائية، تأويان المئات من أنواع النباتات والحيوانات النادرة والمعرّضة للإنقراض











_________________________

:: جزيرة جيجو ::

 جزيرة جيجو التى تقع فى كوريا الجنوبية وما تتميز به من مناظر طبيعية  خلابة وجمال ساحر مما جعل منظمة اليونسكو تدرجها على قائمة التراث العالمى  وبذلك تعد أول موقع كورى طبيعى يُدرج على قائمة اليونسكو للتراث العالمي

*
*
*
*
*
*





أطول غابة ملتفة في العالم في جزيرة جيجو
____________________________________

:: كومودو ::

جزيرة إندونسية استمدت إسمها من حيوان لا يستطع الحياة إلا في ظروف هذه  الجزيرة البيئية, انها جزيرة "كومودو" (كومودو) والتي يطلق عليها "جزيرة  التنين", وتقع في أقصى شرق الأرخبيل الإندونيسي وجزيرة (فلورس).
*

*
*
*
*
*




حيوان الكومودو
____________________________

:: نهر بورتو برنسيسا الجوفي ::


نهر بورتو برينسيسا الجوفي هو حديقة وطنية تقع في بالاوان في الفيليبين على  بعد 50 كم شمال مدينة بورتو برنسيسا. يتميّز بمناظر طبيعية جبلية من  الكارست (الناشئ عن التحلّل الكلسي) فضلاً عن النهر الجوفي الذي يمتدّ على  طول 8،2 كم صالحة للملاحة. ومن السمات المميزة للنهر هو أنّه يمرّ بكهف قبل  أن يصبّ مباشرة في جنوب البحر الصيني، ويشمل العديد من أشكال الهوابط  والصواعد وغرفًا كبيرة. يخضع الجزء السفلي من النهر لتأثيرات المدّ والجزر  ويشتهر هذا النهر الجوفي بأنّه الأطول في العالم. تتشكل عند مدخل الكهف  بحيرة ضحلة صافية مؤطّرة بالأشجار القديمة المتنامية عند حافة المياه، وتجد  القردة والسحالي الكبيرة والسناجب مكانًا آمنًا لها على الشاطئ بالقرب من  الكهف.


*
*
*
*
*
*


**
*
*

___________________________________



 جبل الطاولة - table mountain
يعتبر جبل الطاولة من اهم المعالم في كيب تاون
ويرتفع الجبل 1086 مترا عن سطح البحر ويتكون
الجبل من الصخر الرملي المنحوت
كما ان المنظر من فوق الجبل ياخذ الانفاس من
جماله وروعته اذ يطل على كيب تاون وشواطئها
اما الوصول الى اعلى الجبل فيكون عن طريق
التلفريك او الكيبل واي



*
*

*
*

*
*
*
*


*

----------


## shams spring

جد!!!!!!!!!!!! غريب انا سمعت انه فاازمممم يبدو انه معلوماتي غلطيالله حظا اوفر في المرات القادمة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يعطيكـ العافيه هدوء ..

رائعه بحق..

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*صور سبحان الذي أبدع تكوينها
وجعلها صور فنية تلامس قلوبنا بشغف
وتلامس مشاعرنا بدهشه سبحانك ربي
مشكور يعطيك ألف عافية 
*

----------

